# Dateityp mit Anwendung verknüpfen - funktioniert nicht mehr?



## DarthShader (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Dateityp mit einer Anwendung verknüpfen, unter Windows XP.

Wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf die Datei mache, so kommt die Meldung, dass die Datei nicht geöffnet werden konnte, und fragt mich, ob ich online nach einem entsprechenden Programm suchen, oder eines Auswählen möchte - soweit ganz normal.

Ich wähle dann "Programm aus einer Liste auswählen". Das gewünschte Programm wird jedoch nicht in der Liste angezeigt, also wähle ich "Durchsuchen", um die .exe Datei anzugeben. Gebe ich diese an, so taucht das Programm trotzdem nicht in der Liste auf - ich habe also keine Chance, die Dateierweiterung so mit einem Programm zu verknüpfen.

(Ich weiß, dass man über die Ordneroptionen des Explorers eine neue Datei/Anwendungsverknüpfung erstellen kann, aber auch das funktioniert nicht).

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ein Programm (kein spezielles) nicht in der Liste auftaucht?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## cMoStWanteD (17. November 2008)

Du kannst doch nach den Programmen Händisch suchen. In der Liste sind nur Standard Programme und bereits einmal verknüpfte Programme ausgewählt.
Wenn du soweit bist das du dir ein Programm aussuchen kannst, dann gibt es da auch Durchsuchen, dort kannst du drauf klicken, dann gehst du an den Ort wo das Programm hinterlegt (Installiert) ist.
Wichtig ist das der Haken bei Dateityp immer mit diesem Programm öffnen gesetzt ist.
Ansonsten musst du jedesmal wenn du den Selben Dateityp öffnest die gleiche Prozedur machen.
Das kannst du auf der Ebene einstellen wo du auch ein paar Programme zur Auswahl hast.


----------



## DarthShader (18. November 2008)

Hallo cMoStWanteD,

ich bin Dir natürlich sehr dankbar für Deinen Beitrag, allerdings hast Du meinen anscheinend nicht oder nicht gründlich genug gelesen.

Also nochmal: Natürlich weiß ich, das ich per "Durchsuchen" manuell das zu verknüpfende Programm auswählen kann. Tue ich dies, landet es jedoch NICHT in der Liste, das letztendliche Verknüpfen geht also nicht, weil das Programm nicht in der Liste erscheint, in der ich es ja letztendlich auswählen und bestätigen muss.

Das Problem ist also, ich wähle es manuell aus, klicke auf "OK" und dann sollte es in der Liste stehen - tut es aber nicht. Und zwar kein Programm, egal welches ich auswähle.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Moin,

ist denn die Frage gestattet, um was für einen Dateityp es sich handelt? :-(
Oder geht es generell nicht...egal welcher Dateityp?


----------



## DarthShader (18. November 2008)

Natürlich ist das gestattet 
Ich versuche, eine Mindmap Datei des Programmes Freemind zu verknüpfen, die Dateiendung ist ".mm". Allerdings habe ich es gerade mit einem anderen Typ ausprobiert, und da ging es auch nicht.


----------



## zeroize (18. November 2008)

Arbeitsplatz->Extras->Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> dort den Typ raussuchen und über ändern anpassen.
Zumindest funktioniert es bei mir so


----------



## DarthShader (18. November 2008)

zeroize hat gesagt.:


> Arbeitsplatz->Extras->Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> dort den Typ raussuchen und über ändern anpassen.
> Zumindest funktioniert es bei mir so



Es scheint, dass ich kein Glück habe, dennn auch das klappt nicht. Erstmal ist der Dateityp mit der Erweiterung ".mm" nicht in der Liste. Ich kann ihn natürlich hinzufügen, und dann per "Erweitert" einen neuen Vorgang erstellen, nämlich "Öffnen", der mit dem Freemind Programm verknüpft wird - ich selbst habe das auch schon früher bzw. auf einem anderen Rechner oft so gemacht.

Nur geht es nicht - ich stelle alles ein, habe also den Vorgang "Öffnen" angelegt, klicke auf "OK" und der Dateityp "mm" ist immer noch mit nichts verknüpft in der Liste. Schließe und öffne ich den "Dateitypen" Dialog (von den Ordneroptionen) nochmals, ist der Typ "mm", den ich angelegt hatte, auch wieder weg.

Ich verstehe das nicht, irgendwas ist doch da kaputt - sonst funktioniert an der Installation alles reibungslos, keine Probleme, nur diese Dateitypen-Einstellungen will er nicht übernehmen, egal über was für einen Weg


----------

